# Polished Bliss: My Impreza WR1.



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well this weekend i finally managed to find a free day so i figured i better make good use of it and give the Impreza a proper clean as up untill now i've only managed to wash it a couple of times (although it did have AG lifeshine on it so it would have been good for a few years yet! )

This write up is a bit different to all the others in the sense that its almost like a beginners guide to detailing. Reason being that the guys on the WR1 forum asked to see loads of pics of the process etc and they wont all know our "detailing talk" yet, so you'll just have to bare with me if it's all a bit obvious 

So, onto the detail:

Here is the car at 8am this morning after my drive to the unit, not much dirt on it at all to be honest:










The first thing to do was to pre-foam the car with Meguiars Hyper Wash through the lance @60 degrees:










This helps to pull any loose dirt/grime off the paintwork and is left to dwell for 5 minutes:










The car was then rinsed at high pressure @ 60 degrees:










I then moved onto the wheels. I do these before washing the car as if you do it the other way around you can end up with streaks and water spots before you manage to get the wheels completely done, so this makes more sense - especially when some cars can take up to a couple of hours to get the wheels spot on!

Luckily mine are ok, so all i needed was normal shampoo and warm water with a Meguiars MF wash mitt:










One of our wheel back brushes was used for the innner rims and calipers:










The wheels were now 95% clean but still needed a bit more attention as there were a few tar spots, so i gave them a quick spray with some Autosmart Tardis - which after a minute or two starts to disolve the tar as can be seen in the pic below:










A quick wipe with a MF cloth easily removes the tar:










I then soaked the arches and tyres with Meguiars Superdegreaser and used a soft brush to agitate them before rinsing off again:










It's important to give your tyres a good clean if you want any dressings to stay on them for any decent length of time, plus it keeps them in better condition and prevents them from turning brown 

I gave the car a quick rinse again as the sun had pretty much completely dried it and then washed it with the two bucket method, using Meguiars Shampoo Plus and a lambswool mitt.

Pictured below are the two buckets after the car had been washed (left is the rinse bucket and right is the suds) and you can see why this method is so effective. My car wasnt even that dirty but you can still see in the left hand bucket that there is still a fair bit of dirt that would have gone back into your "clean" water if you were to only use one bucket:










The car still wasnt completely clean yet though, so back out with the tar remover which was sprayed onto the lower halfs of the car:










This was left for around a minute untill i could see the tar beginning to disolve:










I then wiped it off with a soft MF cloth and gave the car another quick rinse with hot water.

The last job i had to do before putting the car inside was to do the engine, which to be fair wasnt that bad - just grubby and dusty more than anything:



















Before i could begine to clean it i had to cover up any exposed electrical parts such as the alternator, battery terminals etc...










Once that was done i soaked the bay and under the bonnet with Meguiars Superdegreaser:










I agitated the worst bits with a brush and then pressure washed at medium pressure @ 50 degrees. This left everything squeaky clean:










I then moved the car inside to clay the paintwork.

For those who dont know what a clay bar is - it is just as it sounds. A bar of clay:










It is essentially an abrasive product (different grades are available such as "mild" or "aggressive") which uses the clay as a carrier and we use this to remove bonded contaminants such as tree sap,minor tar spots, paint overspray, metal filings etc etc. It works by firstly spraying a lubricant such as water or quick detailer onto the paintwork and then using fingertip pressure, you glide the clay back and forward over the paintwork untill it is as smooth as glass. The clay will aqua-plane over the areas of paint that has no contaminants and shear off any that are there, hence leaving you with a lovely smooth base to go from when it comes to polishing/waxing etc.

As you can see in the pic of the clay above, my car had next to no contaminants on the paintwork at all so the clay stage didnt take too long, which made a fine change 

Now that the paintwork was completely clean and ready to polish, i dried the car off with a waffle weave towel. These are much softer than a chamois and are kinder to your paint as they have a pile that allows any dust particles etc to escape to, instead of being dragged across your paint as a chamois would do. You also dont get any streaking with a waffle weave and they dont need to be wrung out so often either 

A leaf blower was also used to get rid of any little water traces in the panel gaps and wheels.

Total work time up to this point was around 4 hours (I wasnt keeping a mega close eye on the clock but i think it was around that time scale).

Next up was the polishing stage, but before i could begin that i had to take paint thickness readings to give me an indication of whether there were any low spots or areas with high readings which would suggest signs of a re-spray. Fortunately all the paint on the car is original and the majority of it was a healthy enough level:










111 microns.

There were a few low spots though, which is not an unusual trend for a japanese car:










76 microns.

For those who may not quite know how thick these kind of readings are, the first picture below is of a calibration shim that is 129 microns thick:










120-130 microns is generally quite a good average reading on most cars (certainly on BMW's/AUDI's etc) but this is usually made up of the basecoat,pigment (colour) and clear coat. So if you have a reading of 129 microns, this doesnt necessarily mean you have that level of clear coat to play with.

You can see just how thin this is when looking at the shim side on:










*This* is usually the average level of clear coat on an original painted car (27 microns):










And looking at it side on:










This is what we have to play with on most cars when machine polishing/wet sanding. Quite scary when you look at it like that huh? :lol:

This is why paint thickness gauges are so important in order to let you safely polish a car :thumb:

Anyways, enough rambling! 

Now i knew what paint levels i was working with i removed the side repeaters...










...And taped up all the necessary bits:










This is to prevent getting any polish residue on the trim and it also stops any trim being burned from the machine polisher.

Now, this is usually the bit where i show the pics of the defects but after 20 minutes of trying to capture them on camera i gave up! I'm actually quite surprised at just how little defects the car had, the previous owner had taken seriously good care of the paintwork and there was very little in the way of swirling at all 

This allowed me to go for a nice mild polish and pad combination:










Menzerna 106FF finishing polish and a 3M Finishing Pad. I used this @1500 rpm's which gave a result of around 98% defect removal with just a few bits remaining here and there but given the colour of the car you would never see them so i couldnt justify removing more paint to polish them out.

I managed to get a pic of the swirls on the rear tail lights though:

*Before*:










*After*:



















Total polishing time was around 4.5 hours, which was a fraction of the time i'm used to spending on cars so this was turning into an enjoyable day 

A quick dust down with the lambswool duster followed:










This safely removes any polishing dust from the paintwork without inducing any marring and leaves the paint ready for applying the LSP (Last Step Product).

On my Leon i used Zym0l Vintage and it was awesome, but on a car of this colour i couldnt help but think it would be wasted, so it was a toss up between either Zaino or Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic system.

I've seen Zaino in the flesh recently and i can honestly say i wasnt overly impressed in terms of looks (it does seem to bead well). Now this may well be because the car i saw it on may need more than a couple of layers or it may be down to the fact that because so many people have "talked it up" to be something so amazing i was actually a bit disapointed. I must stress this is just my opinion and i will remain open minded on it 

Anyways, as i know the Jeffs System inside out now i decided to go for that. When it comes to silvers and light metalic paints i think its a hard product to beat as it just seems to offer better gloss and reflectivity than most other products so far, including Vintage.

So up first was Acrylic Prime:










You can either apply this by hand or machine, but seeings as i had just machined the paint i knew it would be quicker by hand as i only needed to use it for its ability to remove any polishing oils and to lay down an initial sealant base:










I did a section at a time and used Acrylic Glos to help buff off any tacky patches that remained.

Acrylic Jett followed next:










This was applied with a Poorboys DMT microfibre towel and i went over the car 3 times to ensure i got a nice even coverage and also to get maximum wetness and gloss 

I then gave the car a final wipe down with Acrylic Glos to remove any slight smears that may have remained.

Now that the paintwork was all completed i moved onto the wheels. These were sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant:










The sealant was left for around 10 mins and then buffed off. The tyres were then dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel.

Blackfire was again used for the tailpipe, using their Fine Cut Compound and a German Applicator, followed my Meguiars NXT Metal Polish:

*Before*:










*After*:










(think i'll have to take a dremel to the inside cos i couldnt get it 100% today)

The engine bay was dressed with Aerospace 303 Protectant:














































The interior was given a quick hoover and not much else more as it's completely minted anyways:



















This wee dial is fun when its raining 




























I guess now all that remains is to show you the end result. I should apologise for the amount of pics but i'm not in the least bit sorry 
















































































































































































































So there you have it, my new toy 

Hopefully it wasn't too boring for some of you but we've all got to start somewhere and we were all beginners at some point.

Thanks for looking as always!

Clark :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The Wrx is looking very nice, great work :thumb:

Just loved to read the post


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Great write up Clark:thumb:
I love the colour of WR1's. Looking good!:thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Very awesome car. The post was great as well.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Clark said:


>


Stunning work as always :thumb:.....but is that a bird bomb on the side of the spoiler :detailer:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whats your feather duster?

i forgot to ask you last time you mentioned it, i think you said it was better than the z one?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks a lot better now Clark. :thumb: awesome car!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning work Clark, looks mint.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Stunning work as always :thumb:.....but is that a bird bomb on the side of the spoiler :detailer:


Looks like a flash reflection or an outside light reflection ?

Looks gorgeous Clark :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great write-up. Particularly for people new to detailing which was your objective.

Think you need to give Zaino ago yourself tho. I,m sure you'll be impressed.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks a gem Clark shame your so far away we could of had a day out in our motors.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Looks a gem Clark shame your so far away we could of had a day out in our motors.


Sorry, I shouldn't but :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't but :lol: :lol:


What bike have you got again Gaz :lol:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good matey. Love the gloss/glow you get on a colour like that.

Mike.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Amazing work as usual Clark, Super looking scooby, love the colour of the wr1


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fanastic write up, I still enjoy reading other peoples full processes as it always makes you think about what you do and why, and also try to think of ways to improving it too. Warm water pressure washing is on the list but will be a whilefor me.

The car colour is awesome, so bright. I saw a new 08 Focus in a similar colour yesterday and it look ace.

I will be taking polycharged Carlack of my silver carin a couple of months to apply some Zaino so will be interesting for me too as i love the Carlak finish (Which i belive is a simlilar make up to the Jeffs.

Although i still need to try some Jeff's prime strong as this looks great on crome trim etc.

Thanks Clark, love the car and hope to see it later in the year


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic work Clark. You do some first class work with first class write ups.

Noticed you weren't using the car bund during the wash process, any reason?


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Great write up for us newbies. Car looks fantastic!! :thumb:

cheers


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

What great and detailed writeup :thumb:

Really nice results too :doublesho


(Is it only me that's worried about using tin-foil to cover the electrics?)


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a stunning bit of work Clark :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice new toy Clark and a very nice finish too......

Have p,bliss started to stock them dusters yet only I can seem to find them on the site?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

V8burble said:


> What great and detailed writeup :thumb:
> 
> Really nice results too :doublesho
> 
> (Is it only me that's worried about using tin-foil to cover the electrics?)


:lol:I thought that, but look again, I think its only cling-film

Edit: Just looked again. Can't be sure could be foil!!!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

What a cracking looking car in beautiful condition, a real credit to the previous owner. You be a very happy bear Clark.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Stunning. I was looking forward to seeing this! Great stuff matey! :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great pics and lovely car. Personally I'm not a fan of Subaru's due to being a "chavs ride" now. But the newer models and special editions that they cant afford that people take care of are lovely. I'm also not lover of modding cars so they look like they have been reversed into Halfords shop window but that splitter just sets it off :thumb:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Great write up clark - Similar sentiment as Epoch, its good to have a reminder and insight to the steps and why they're in a certain order. Esp your comment about the wheels - Now the air temp is higher, its good advice to start with wheels first.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

That is very nice, i'm not a fan of the new shape Impreza's but that is very nice..:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely work as always Clark and a fantastic new motor


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great car mate.1 of only a few scoobys i would ever buy


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good Clark, didnt think it would take too long before you found some time to get it done.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Clark and cracking car!

More of an electrical question than a detailing one, but regarding the use of foil in the engine bay wouldn't that just act as a conductor anyway?


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

as always great stuff, i love reading the pro details.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

looks awesome!  good stuff! 

If i wasnt selling my Silver Ibiza id consider the Jeffs system for my car. maybe ill get it eventually. It does look great!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> whats your feather duster?
> 
> i forgot to ask you last time you mentioned it, i think you said it was better than the z one?


We're having problems getting them ordered or something like that, i'm not 100% sure whats happening with them mate...



CupraRcleanR said:


> great write-up. Particularly for people new to detailing which was your objective.
> 
> Think you need to give Zaino ago yourself tho. I,m sure you'll be impressed.


I've seen it in the metal on Rich and Angela's new car (metalic blue C2 VTS) and whilst it looked reflective i cant say it had mega flake pop or much else about it - in all honesty both myself and Rich thought it looked a bit sterile. Like i say though, i will remain open minded about it and try it out on a few other cars yet 



Huw said:


> Fantastic work Clark. You do some first class work with first class write ups.
> 
> Noticed you weren't using the car bund during the wash process, any reason?


The tank we pump the water into is completely full so i had to go without it for this one i'm afraid 



huddo said:


> What a cracking looking car in beautiful condition, a real credit to the previous owner. You be a very happy bear Clark.


Yeah the previous owner had taken good care of it. there's a couple of wee marks on 2 of the wheels so they'll get refurbished when i change the tyres but other than that i'm very happy so far 



Brazo said:


> Very nice Clark and cracking car!
> 
> More of an electrical question than a detailing one, but regarding the use of foil in the engine bay wouldn't that just act as a conductor anyway?


Yeah it would, but apart from the battery terminals you should be ok. I never have the ignition or engine on whilst washing it anyways so its not like there's much chance of anything shorting. I tend to use cling film or plastic bags normally but i didnt have any to hand so just used foil for this one :thumb:

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

De-Tango !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

TeZ said:


> De-Tango !


Thats the next job along with HID's :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning car you got your self there mate, that was a very informative write up, shame there was no paint correction shots tho else i would have said the best write up ever


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice... can you do mine aswell?? i just dont have time..










you dont use metal foil to cover the electrics do you!!??


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work Clark! How are you getting along with the scooby? Is the build quality alot worse than the Leons? I bet the power makes up for it though


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Stunning car you got your self there mate, that was a very informative write up, shame there was no paint correction shots tho else i would have said the best write up ever


lol cheers mate 



jedi-knight83 said:


> very nice... can you do mine aswell?? i just dont have time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just plugs more than anything, so no probs with using foil. Plus as i stated above, the engine and ignition was switched off. If it's a customers car then i would never risk using foil but even then, its only if you're daft with it that you could make something go bang!



N8KOW said:


> Great work Clark! How are you getting along with the scooby? Is the build quality alot worse than the Leons? I bet the power makes up for it though


The scooby actually feels better built than the leon, which i never thought i'd say! The leon doesnt have a squeak or rattle about it but the impreza feels just more planted and that wee bit more heavier which i guess adds to the solid feeling. The interior isnt as nice as the leon but you dont buy a jap car for the interior design 

I've given the car a good bit of spirited driving on a couple of occasions and its actually quite easy to get the tail to step out when you want it to if you're showing off to your mates lol. I've been very impressed with it so far and the speed you can carry through corners even in the pi$$ing rain is pretty amazing coming from a FWD car :thumb:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

stunning mate .... love scoobys .... love your details good combanation then


----------



## meatbag (Nov 19, 2007)

nice, good to see a write up on rex.


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow - looks stunning! Bet you'll be sad to see the Leon go, it was one of the nicest examples I have ever seen.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ian Zetec - S said:


> Wow - looks stunning! Bet you'll be sad to see the Leon go, it was one of the nicest examples I have ever seen.


I drove it for the first time in over a month the other night and i was expecting it to feel a bit slow and numb compared to the WR1, infact it still feels incredibly quick and who ever does buy it will be getting a great car. I know i have a new car now but i will be a bit sad to see the leon go to a new home


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Wo wah woo wah as Borat would say.

Clark , I want your car  !!!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jesus where did you take that from?

I reckon you are on top of the water tank thingy or you have the worlds tallest tripod.

Seriously though cracking car cant wait to see it in the flesh top stuff.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice...bit of an upgrade from the leon!! 

How much is the leon up for...out of interest?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Jesus where did you take that from?
> 
> I reckon you are on top of the water tank thingy or you have the worlds tallest tripod.
> 
> Seriously though cracking car cant wait to see it in the flesh top stuff.


I just jumped and clicked at the same time :lol:



Dan Clark said:


> Very nice...bit of an upgrade from the leon!!
> 
> How much is the leon up for...out of interest?


I've not really decided on a final price to be honest mate, its one of the things i need to try and work out this week. Once detailed i can feel quite confident in saying it is one of the cleanest available


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Trust you clark to pick a scooby in the best colour :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ian Zetec - S said:


> I WANT YOUR LEON!


Join the Queue punk!! lmao


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely car and superb detail :thumb: 

I got the Jeffs (now rebranded simpy 'Werkstat' I noticed) stuff from you last year and have been very impressed with the look, ease of use and durability, especially the look on silvers as you mentioned. I reckon that post should sell you a few cases more


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Superb*

Brilliant write up and pics to suit.

Dont get lured into the childish *****ing Clark. I am sure most will agree that your work speaks for itself and you've nothing more to prove on this forum!

Cracking car and write up mate.

Enjoy the car and keep up the great work and input to the site. It takes a great deal of time and effort to setup a thread like this, I'm sure i'm not the only one who appreciates your efforts!

:thumb:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Stunning car and a really informative write up, thanks for taking the time to write it, it really helps us beginners!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with stunning results


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent work and thoroughly enjoyed the great write-up. :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work there mate. Looks alot better with no plate on the front too lol


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumb: lThanks Clark, This will be very usefull when we detail Gavins WR1


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Clark

As always a cracking write up and I guess a special one for you eh?

I love the colour of the WR1 - I can't say I've seen one in that colour before and I think the Jeffs stuff looks great on it - I have this on my car and really do like it but am looking forward to a Zaino'd car to see the effect as everyone is raving about it!!

I guess you are going to be the new king of the thanks button for most people judging by the large number of responses and thanks to your post in such a short space of time!

Keep 'em coming

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Looking sweet clark, how often would you apply another layer and what would you think would be enough ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thread edited and posts deleted........... lol 

Back on topic now gentlemen, and that topic is a car that makes me very jealous, looking its best:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Scud said:


> Looking sweet clark, how often would you apply another layer and what would you think would be enough ?


Scud

Whilst you wait for Clark's reply - I apply the Jeffs once every 3-4 weeks which seems about right although I'd say you could apply more regularly if you wished

My Audi has about 5 coats on now and IMHO looks the better for it but I know will look even better once it has had a machine polish as I know at the mo I'm not applying the Jeffs to the best prep'd surface.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a cracking car in a very subtle colour:thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome as always


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

One of the wettest light colors I've seen. Excellent!!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Great write up, helps us newbies a lot cheers


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work Clark, the car looks fantastic. Great write up as well!:thumb: 

Need to do the engine bay on mine as it looks a mess, but worried about getting water in the electrics.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Love the look of those models. The rest are not easy on the eye but that is gorgeous.


----------



## Vag_Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Clark said:


> I then soaked the arches and tyres with Meguiars Superdegreaser and used a soft brush to agitate them before rinsing off again:


Question, maybe you can answer or other peps, but whats the difference between using this super degreaser and Megs APC. When washing my wheelarches i user APC.

Is Super degreaser much better?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work and write up absouletly love your impreza:thumb:


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

What a lovely looking motor. Was never a fan of the blob eye, but they look great compared to the new scooby hatchback thing.
Do WR1s have DCCD-A, or is it just manual DCCD? A lot of people don't really understand how to use manual DCCD correctly and usually compromise the handling by setting it incorrectly.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

They are so great when clean, make you feel like you'd buy one again. Then after a quick 20 mins blast you tend to inhale ducks into the scoop etc....lol

A proper car dude, bet your loving every minute of it


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I reckon these pro detailers are earning too much money this last month, clark has bought a scooby, nathan has bought an M3 and i'm sure i'm missing someone else out!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I reckon these pro detailers are earning too much money this last month, clark has bought a scooby, nathan has bought an M3 and i'm sure i'm missing someone else out!


You are! Johnny has just bought a Seat Cupra R with all the toys


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Car looks stunning, Love the WR1.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

King Eric said:


> You are! Johnny has just bought a Seat Cupra R with all the toys


:thumb: of course


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm guessing the wr1 forum members won't be queing at morrisons jet wash any more?

Nice car mate.


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

nice car.. best colour ever ;P


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> You are! Johnny has just bought a Seat Cupra R with all the toys





rmorgan84 said:


> :thumb: of course


Its actually not a Cupra R!!!

Its the lower in the range TDI FR 

Its also more than 10k cheaper than the Golf GTi..!!!

Johnny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its actually not a Cupra R!!!
> 
> Its the lower in the range TDI FR
> 
> ...


yeah i've got the "lesser" 170 engine aswell:thumb:


----------



## Robins (Feb 5, 2008)

Lovely car!

A mate used to have one, I only had the pleasure of going in it a few times but have to say it was immense!
If I could buy any car it would be up near the top of the list! One day hopefully 

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice to see your car finally getting the PB service.

The back to basics write-up is a great way of introducing beginners to the world of detailing.

Great work!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

car looks amazin, deadly finish as always

mark


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

clark, great work as usual... reminds me alot of my own suby. 

how much power are you putting out?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice one clark, looks the mutts and imo one of if not THE best colours.

r u going to run an article on the blue bm3 you worked on a couple of weeks ago that i saw you doing?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

a5kcl said:


> Brilliant write up and pics to suit.
> 
> Dont get lured into the childish *****ing Clark. I am sure most will agree that your work speaks for itself and you've nothing more to prove on this forum!
> 
> ...


Much appreciated mate, thanks 



Scud said:


> Looking sweet clark, how often would you apply another layer and what would you think would be enough ?


I applied the 3 coats one after the other, and i'll probably do one a week after that. I remember the sheeting on Rich's leon a while back after 6 or 7 coats and it was fantastic, plus it just looked dripping wet 



scooby73 said:


> Top work Clark, the car looks fantastic. Great write up as well!:thumb:
> 
> Need to do the engine bay on mine as it looks a mess, but worried about getting water in the electrics.


Apart from the Altenator there isnt a great deal of exposed parts on the engine mate, the likes of the Mitsibushi Evo's are much more exposed and need a few more bits covered up 



Schizophonic said:


> Question, maybe you can answer or other peps, but whats the difference between using this super degreaser and Megs APC. When washing my wheelarches i user APC.
> 
> Is Super degreaser much better?


I just use SD for the one off "deep clean" as it's stronger, but after that i would just carry on using APC :thumb:



CHAOS said:


> clark, great work as usual... reminds me alot of my own suby.
> 
> how much power are you putting out?


Just the standard 320bhp mate, hoping to keep it that way too (emphasis on the word "try")...



v6gsial said:


> nice one clark, looks the mutts and imo one of if not THE best colours.
> 
> r u going to run an article on the blue bm3 you worked on a couple of weeks ago that i saw you doing?


I was going to but my damn camera didnt save the pics! Think it was a faulty memory card as all seems fine now, bit annoying though cos the 50/50's were insane!

Once again, thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

haha good luck keeping it stock. its tough. these cars respond so well to simple mods ... ie. turboback and tune.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Wr1 is a car you should keep pretty much standard in my opinion though. If i wanted to buy a scooby to do loads of mods to i'd have been aswell buy an Sti


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

job well done ,looks the dogs knackers


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> The Wr1 is a car you should keep pretty much standard in my opinion though. If i wanted to buy a scooby to do loads of mods to i'd have been aswell buy an Sti


i agree with that for sure. the WR1 is one of my favorite special editions ever built.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Clark you lead by example! Make sure you get back to your usual thread whoring this week :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

cracking read, and a cracking car too....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Clark you lead by example! Make sure you get back to your usual thread whoring this week :lol::lol::lol:


I'll try


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

You better! Clark have you got all the pics still of the Black R26 megane you did, like in your sig? I tried to access it the other day, but you've deleted all the pics from your photobucket!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> You better! Clark have you got all the pics still of the Black R26 megane you did, like in your sig? I tried to access it the other day, but you've deleted all the pics from your photobucket!!


Give me 5 mins and i'll upload them to photobucket again, do you want them all? :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one mate. Liking your new wheels a lot :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up again clark, the car is simple stunning a credit to the work you put into it:thumb:


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely work once again Clark, but I have a question for you:

In your writeup, you note that you clean your rims ahead of shampooing, to avoid waterspots forming due to the time taken on the wheels. But, you finish 'cleaning' the exterior paintwork, then spend time "covering electrics and degreasing, agitating, rinsing the engine" before moving the vehicle inside to be dried off?

Do you not find that you have a problem with waterspots forming while you clean the engine bay? Is there any reason why you wouldn't clean the engine bay ahead of the exterior like you do with the wheels?

n00b wants to know :wave:
Cheers,
Doc.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If the paintwork is going to be machine polished then i'm not too bothered about water spots but obviously if it's just a protection detail then i may do things in a slightly different order to avoid any spots or streaking.

We dont have hard water up here either like there is in England so we can get away with it a bit more


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

you the guy who owned the red leon cupra r with bbs rims?

thats a stunning impreza you have there, used one of ur pics for my new background


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks really tasty bud!

Awesome work once again. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Curtiz said:


> you the guy who owned the red leon cupra r with bbs rims?
> 
> thats a stunning impreza you have there, used one of ur pics for my new background


I still have the Leon, it's geting detailed tomoro to get it ready for selling  :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

your leon was my favourite seat ive seen! credit to you

at least you havent down graded from it


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

One word Clark, and it's not over-used in this case.

AWSOME

Not sure how anyone could criticise the detail in the post, but it must take you twice as long to do the job with all the pictures:lol:

And with the way you do it, your sig is bang on.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

and that one words been spelt wrong


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Oooops
Awesome
That better for you?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks stunning Clark, nice to see a scoob thats been left preety much "standard"


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cheers guys


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats with the purchase! Stunning detail there mate :buffer:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent write up! an enjoyable read! stunning!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

looks mint now clark nice work

:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good


----------

